# Big money! Sweet ride! Elgin Bluebird



## DonChristie (Feb 20, 2014)

Is it worth it?
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4342307699.html


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 20, 2014)

If it were mine, I wouldn't be asking as much, but the number isn't obscene either.
Chris


----------



## kccomet (Feb 20, 2014)

isnt this the same bike that was on ebay a couple of times. i thought it sold with one bid of 7000


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 20, 2014)

Good eye KC, it did get a bid for 7K and did not meet minimum
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Elgin-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## vincev (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd say a good price.


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 21, 2014)

I wouldn't pay it. It is a buyer's market out there. Very few people have $6K for a bicycle. I have been seeing a lot of vintage restored rare bikes going for way less than this.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2014)

The '38 isn't my cup of tea but it is a nice, original, high end bike. There are actually a lot more people than you might think willing to pay that. I think the market right now for better (high end), original bikes right now is pretty healthy. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 22, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> The '38 isn't my cup of tea but it is a nice, original, high end bike. There are actually a lot more people than you might think willing to pay that. I think the market right now for better (high end), original bikes right now is pretty healthy. V/r Shawn




I agree, its not an unreasonable asking price based on the few I've seen come up for sale.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Good eye KC, it did get a bid for 7K and did not meet minimum
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Elgin-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Yep, same one. Nick has it in his registry with the s/n. I'm sure the owner would rather sell it without the ebay fees...
Have seen ones in worse shape, missing parts and such, go for just as much if not more...remember the Hartung one? And that one was a standard model, not a deluxe one, as this one appears to be (Fall Deluxe).

FYI & update on the registry- there are only 13 known (to us) '38 Bluebirds with their tanks intact...and 4 without tanks or bare frames, including one that has been modified for a Robin build.

Darcie (as per Nick


----------

